
Walking While Black: New Research Examines Why It's So Dangerous - theprop
http://www.governing.com/topics/public-justice-safety/gov-black-pedestrians-research-smart-growth.html
======
adamiscool8
This just seems to suggest people are more likely to stop for in-group
pedestrians or perceived authority figures.

------
cup
I don't know why the title was changed. Is the white majority user base
threatened by the idea that white people are overwhelmingly discriminatory
against black people?

~~~
nnfy
Perhaps the white majority userbase doesn't wish to be subject to racist
generalizations.

Note that the article did not examine the race of the drivers, but you were
quick to make your typical agenda driven and, frankly, rather racist
judgement.

